# Automounting Windows shares



## nitmd (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm trying to set up a FreeBSD backup server using rsnapshot to backup Windows files.  I have it working to backup a linux machine, but found some information that seems to indicate I need to enable automounting of Windows shares to use rsnapshot with those.

I've searched the net and (given the unfortunate name of the amd automounter)have come up with thousands of entries that have nothing to do with automounting, and lots more that talk about everything but Windows.

Can anyone point me to comprehensible instructions on setting this up?  I found the am-utils manual, but it quickly went over my head.

I'm not sure whether amd, automounter or am-utils are connected, so would appreciate any info on that as well.


----------



## nitmd (Mar 8, 2011)

I managed to get Windows shares automounted, although many of my earlier questions remain unanswered in my mind.

Now running rsnapshot, when I rsync one of the shares, it copies it to a linked directory in my backup directory that is only present while the amd share is available.  du shows lots of files in the backup directory, but I can't figure out where they are.  Why would this create a link to back up to instead of just backing up to a directory?


----------

